# Jacobs rubber flex collet chuck



## Bemac50 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi guys want an opinion on Jacobs rubber flex collet chucks good buy or not? Went to look at Kennedy machinist tool box bought a Jacobs rubber flex collet chuck and collets for my 9" south bend model A lathe. I don't know much about them but thought it to be an upgrade from my 3C collets? Bought it for $250 also would like to know anyone use these and how do they like them?
thanks
Bill M.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 1, 2015)

Those are a nice system, I used to use one where I worked many moons ago.  Very accurate, and good work holding ability within reason.  I have been thinking about buying one if I can find a reasonable price.


----------



## McRuff (Jan 1, 2015)

Far superior to 5c or 3c, if you can find one don't  hesitate.


----------



## Bemac50 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks guys now I feel like I did pretty good then.:winner:
Bill M.


----------



## Bemac50 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi guys does anyone know if the Jacobs collet chucks are size specific ? As far as collets go or do they take different sizes?I saw some collets on e-bay but didn't see any size noted? I would assume they would be size specific I am curious the maximum size for my chuck? The box my collets came in says 500 series collets my largest size is 1.000"-1.100" is this the maximum size for a 500 series chuck?
Bill M.


----------



## Reeltor (Jan 1, 2015)

Here is a great little vid on how to use the rubberflex system.  I have a chuck and collets, I think they say 900 on them.  One thing is not to chuck up a short part without a backer to prevent damage to the collet.  Jacobs sets came with plugs; mine were long ago lost to history before I acquired the set.

http://youtu.be/smKWlrjxXag


----------



## extropic (Jan 1, 2015)

Bemac50 said:


> Hi guys does anyone know if the Jacobs collet chucks are size specific ? As far as collets go or do they take different sizes?I saw some collets on e-bay but didn't see any size noted? I would assume they would be size specific I am curious the maximum size for my chuck? The box my collets came in says 500 series collets my largest size is 1.000"-1.100" is this the maximum size for a 500 series chuck?
> Bill M.



I previously thought there was only one size (series) in the Jacobs collet chuck line but your post caused me to Google it and I see there are (at least) two sizes.

Here's a link to one like yours on eBay; http://www.ebay.com/itm/JACOBS-MODE...3?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4875f23365

I have the larger 900 series (1-3/8 max). I don't know how I overlooked the 500 series all these years. One never fell on my foot, I guess.

So the answer to your question is yes. You need 500 series collets for your chuck. It looks like 1.125 is max capacity. If you have a complete set of ten collets, you're golden.

Here's another eBay listing for a repro of brochure for the Model 50 chuck; http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jacobs-Mode...149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56629e8bfd

You gotta love those prices; $70 for the chuck, $65 for the set of 10 collets.

Congratulations on your great find.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 1, 2015)

500 series, maximum capacity is 1.062"
900 series, maximum capacity is 1.375"


----------

